# Can shrimp breed successfully without breeding tubes?



## fxbillie

Hi all,

I am just curious about this as one of my 9 CRS is now berried. I have seen many pictures of shrimp tanks with breeding tubes. Does my berried CRS need the tubes for giving birth to baby shrimps? Where will the eggs hatch? I have a large driftwood with many crevasses/fissures for the shrimps to hide and my 20g is planted with various mosses, java ferns, floating plants and some rocks. Do I still need an artificial breeding tube to encourage breeding or help in hatching eggs? Thanks in advance for your expert advices.

William


----------



## plantedinvertz

Nope, you do not need a breeding tube. The breeding tube can de-stress shrimp though, gives them a sense of security and prevents shrimps from dropping their eggs. All of the plants you have should be enough for the shrimp to shelter in. The eggs will stay with the berried CRS and will hatch when it is ready; Good Luck


----------



## CRS Fan

fxbillie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am just curious about this as one of my 9 CRS is now berried. I have seen many pictures of shrimp tanks with breeding tubes. Does my berried CRS need the tubes for giving birth to baby shrimps? Where will the eggs hatch? I have a large driftwood with many crevasses/fissures for the shrimps to hide and my 20g is planted with various mosses, java ferns, floating plants and some rocks. Do I still need an artificial breeding tube to encourage breeding or help in hatching eggs? Thanks in advance for your expert advices.
> 
> William


Breeding Tubes are ABSOLUTELY NOT NECESSARY for breeding shrimp. I believe they are more so for the shrimpkeepers piece of mind ! Mind you.... I do have some in some of my shrimp tanks...... LOL

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## fxbillie

*Thank you*

Thanks for the advice. So funny - don't need it but put it in just in case... Call it an insurance, I guess. Haha. I will just try without the tubes first as you guys sugget & see if some shrimplets will come out. If not, the tubes will be in. Where do you buy that stuff anyway?


----------



## Tarobot

local fish stores, kind of expensive usually 10+. try going for some cactus wood that stuff is great. mykiss from canadian aquatics carry it.


----------



## effox

I got my breeding tubes from Mykiss as well actually.


----------



## hlee72ca

Absolutely don`t need it. I have shrimplets without the breeding tubes, Java Moss and some other plants and you are good to go.


----------



## trevorhoang

i never had breeding tubes but they look like very nice decorative peices.


----------



## gklaw

fxbillie said:


> Thanks for the advice. So funny - don't need it but put it in just in case... Call it an insurance, I guess. Haha. I will just try without the tubes first as you guys sugget & see if some shrimplets will come out. If not, the tubes will be in. Where do you buy that stuff anyway?


Some thing we do for comfort - like chocolate, cookies and warm milk. Who really needs them  O, and fish keeping - or do we call unnecessary pain 

PVC pipe and glue/silicon are cheap as well. Mmmm... chop chop glue glue and lots for sale :lol:

I picked up a shrimp cave up for another member months ago who never claimed it. You can roll down the hill and come take it as well - $10 ?


----------



## jlam86

Don't need them! I had a bunch of babies and I have nothing but java moss in there


----------



## Tarobot

i have begun a new project to raise them in bare tanks haha! long live hardy cherries!


----------

